# .
.       ,     0%.     18%,    180 ?       -      91?

----------

.  ,       .         (      )  ,     .          0%      .

----------

.
:
  1700000,00;
  150000,00;
  1500000,00.
  ..
   ?      ?   ?

----------

> ?


1500000/118*18, ..   .



> ?


   ,        0%.        0 ,    . ...20%    :Smilie: 



> 150000,00;


   ?    ?

----------

?    ?[/QUOTE]

..   - 150000,00  .. 
 !!!!!!!!!!!

----------

> 150000,00  ..


     22881.36. , ,    18%   .

----------

,     ,    .
      ( )   .    (    -    ),     .       ,  ,      , \      0%,      .  , ,   .
.

----------

> ( )   .


  ?

----------

,         .

----------



----------


## katyll

..     (.. 1 . 1 . 146 )        (.. 4 . 1 . 148 ) ?

 146.  
1.     :
1)   (, )    ,          (  ,  )       ,     .

 148.    ()
1.        ()    , :...
4)   ()      .
( .    29.12.2000 N 166-)

----------


## katyll

11/12/2009      .
     ,       ( )       100%   . ?

----------

> ..     (.. 1 . 1 . 146 )        (.. 4 . 1 . 148 ) ?


.
   .          ?

----------


## katyll

20%   . ,     .   ,  .
      ?
   /    .
          ,       6%       ( ,  )?

----------

> ?


    .      ,     .   \   .

----------


## katyll

. .

----------


## Evgesha85

!

    :

       DAP , ..    .       ?    0-  ?

   .

----------

,   ?

----------


## Evgesha85

,    -  .   - .

----------

?  0%.       ?  ?

----------


## Evgesha85

,      ...   , ,     ?

----------

> , ,     ?


12%

----------

> ,      ...


    -?    .

----------


## Evgesha85

,          ...

  )))

----------

> ,


 ?         0  ,   10/18%   .

----------


## Evgesha85

-     ?  ,      ...       ,     -...

----------

,       0%.  ,    . ,     ,    .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ......

,         .          .     0%     . ?
          18%    ? ?

----------

> .


          ?


> 18%    ?


 ,     18%?

----------


## ......

-         .   . -.
    18 %  0%     ?

----------

0%...   ,    ,   149,           :Embarrassment:

----------


## ......

?          18%    ?         ?

----------

> 18%    ?


.



> ?


  ,  .        ...  :Embarrassment:  .

----------


## ......

.

----------

!   
  ()    ,            .  (  ).     .  (   )   ( ). ,        (   0%, ,   ???)        ,         ?!       CMR   ,       (       ,    )?

----------

> ,         ?!


           . 
    , ..     ,    .

----------

> . 
>     , ..     ,    .


      ,       ?((((      .

----------

> (   0%, ,


     ?

----------

> ?


,   .  MR,       ?      ,    ?   ((

----------

,  ,     -12  /?    .        ?

----------

,

----------

. :Embarrassment:       (  )  ?       .

----------

> .      (  )  ?       .


 (),   (),    ().       ,      ,   (    )     (    ).       ,      ,            ,      .            ?

----------

.

----------

> .


,   ! 
:     , -12     0%     +            ,   ?! ?

----------

.  .     (  ),     0%   .

----------

-   "  "   ?   "   "   , ..  ?

----------

.

----------

> .  .     (  ),     0%   .


 !  ,         ,    ?

----------

.

----------

